# marietta



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

Is there a lauchramp around marietta? Is it good fishing around that area. I plan on taking my boat down there this spring and try it out on the big river.
Itll be something new for me. Ill fish for sauger,walleye,saugeye,stripers. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

About 1 mile up the Muskingum River on the east bank.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Or across on the WV side


----------



## Firestorm (Apr 12, 2005)

There is a nice, clean city ramp at Belpre about 10 miles down river is the same pool.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I live in Belpre, just south of Marietta. I fish all up and down this pool for a little of everything, but mainly for big cats. What are you wanting to catch?


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry about that. I guess i should have read your post a little slowwweer.

If I were you I'd put in in Williamstown, just across from Marietta. I feel better about leaving my equipment there because the cops cruise thru often.

Head straight across the Ohio and go up the Muskingum until you reach Devola Dam. Stay to the left hand side once you get to within 1/2 mile of the dam because there are some islands that might not show up if the water is up a little. Once you get close to the locks work youre way back and forth in front of the dam. Be sure to use your trolling motor because as you drift back the bottom raises from 2 to 6 1/2 feet.

Have caught MANY nice stripers, whitebass, sauger, sawgeye, and some huge cats and drum. There are many nice spots on this pool, but this is one of my favorites for all around fishing. Spring is best for the eyes and stripers, but it is a great place to get out and camp or walk out into the river and fish as long as the water is at normal or below level.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey there Williamstown here!!!!!
Not starting anything but dont you want to hang to the right side of the river when you get close to the dam?????????,Those sand bars are on the left side of the river heading north!
John


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh *%&# ! That wouldv'e been bad. Sorry bout that, you're right.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I just read that and had pictured in my mind (the fellow who asked) blazin up through there wide open ,,, and crunch!!!!!!

Not pickin at your post,,, I'm up by Wiilliamstown,, do you get to Devola often,,, a few months ago there were alot ALOT! of boats runnin to Willow Island from Willamstown! I think the bite was up there w/ jiggin spoons, but I'm gonna hit Devola soon, I have some fat chubs to try out!/more than welcome to tag along!
John


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm just glad someone caught it. That would have been terrible!

I did notice alot of boats at the ramp last week. I havn't been up to either one lately. With hunting season out of the way now, I'll be hitting the fishing pretty hard. I drove around today looking at the first 4 locks on the muskingum. Trying to find a descent river lot for the summer, and just got the fever to fish. Normally I fish from a 14 ft V-bottom with 9.9 Yamaha, but will be getting a pontoon boat this spring. Do you fish up at willow island from boat or shore? Since you can't get your boat up to the dam, how do you fish it?


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

One of two ways either go as far as you can via boat up and fish the holes ,, or from shore off the rocks,,, I about went last night ,, maybee I can get out tonight!

John


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

thanks fellas,
trying to make my boat fish structure huh? j/k.
Ill have to give it a shot this spring.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

You may want to watch out for the big rock pile on the west side of the river also. It's just a little below the lock doors and a little to the left as your're looking at the lock wall.


----------

